# DMOC ventilation space 2.5 x fan diameter



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Per the manual I need that much, so I can't put it above the motor, only got two inches to the lid of the engine bay. This is a minivan so the driver sits above the motor/gearbox.

I need to put it down between the wheels I think, but it might get a lot of water there.

If the ambient temp is 32 celsius average, do I need airflow passing through the engine bay to help cool this controller or will the fans be enough? It is air cooled, not liquid cooled.

The box below represents the motor. The DMOC would need to go somewhere in front of it.


----------

